# Video Effekt nachbauen



## Schnip-Schnap (27. Juli 2004)

Hi,

kennt einer von Jemie Oliver? Der macht ziemlich coole Kochsendungen. Und hier meine Frage. Immer wieder wird in diesen Videos so ein Effekt eingebaut den ich gern nachbauen würde. 
Effekt:
Die Farben werden so verfremdet als ob das so ein 60er Jahre Film/kleine Kamera wäre.
Die Bewegungen werden ebenfalls verfremdet.

Wenn einer von euch die Sendung kennt (Ich glaub die läuft auf Vox) und weiss wie man das bewerkstelligt, dann bitte hier rein posten. 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## meta_grafix (27. Juli 2004)

Hi,

wie Du schon sagst, die Farben werden verfremdet. Dies gestaltest Du am besten mit einer Farbkorrektur. Ich weiß ja nicht, was Dir da zur Verfügung steht. Es gibt da auch zig fertige Filter von Magic Bullet.
Wie werde die Bewegungen den verfremdet? Zeitlupe oder -raffer, -echo?

CU


----------



## Receiver (27. Juli 2004)

ich glaube ich habe diese Effekte mal gesehen... Kann es bei denen nicht auch sein, dass das keine Post-Production Effekte sind, sondern Effekte die in der Kamera eingebaut sind und während der Aufnahme schon erzeugt werden?
Viele Digi-Camcorder haben ja ne Palette von Videoeffkten (Fabren umkehren, Old Movie-Style), etc. Manche von diesen Effekten sind zwar nicht sonderlich späktakulär, jedoch in der Nachbearbeitung nur schwer hinzubekommen, weil die Kamera sich an dem orientiert was sie gerade sieht...

War so ne Idee...


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (27. Juli 2004)

ah das hab ich vergessen zu sagen. Ich habe Premiere und After Effects. Wobei ich bei AE absoluter Anfänger bin.


----------



## meta_grafix (27. Juli 2004)

@Receiver

Nicht die Kamera sieht, sondern Du. Keiner sollte Effekte benutzen die in die 'Cam' eingebaut sind. Auf das Band soll nur bestes Ausgangsmaterial, den Rest in der Postproduction.
Trotzdem, wie werden die Bewegungen denn verfremdet?

Ciao

[Edit]

Welche Premiere Version? Ab der Pro ist eine prima Farbkorrektur enthalten. Bei AFX bietet sich Color Finesse an.


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (27. Juli 2004)

Ja, ich habe die Farbkorrektur bereits entdeckt, aber noch nicht weiter angewendet. Ich denke aber nicht, dass ich auf die schnelle so einen Effekt erzielen kann. Hizu kommt noch, dass die Bewegungen immer noch normal bleiben und ohne das ist der Effekt nicht wirkungsvoll.

PS: ich habe PPro


----------



## Receiver (27. Juli 2004)

Ja klar siehst Du...

Aber hast Du bei ner DIgi-Cam schon mal den Effekt gesehen, dass Bewegungen verzerrt werden? Dieser Effekt wird halt direkt von der Kamera vorgenommen, und kann genau so wie die Kamera ihn macht nicht so einfach am PC im nachhinein erzeugt werden.

Klar sollte man nur Filter freies Footage drehen (Effekte kan man nachher einfügen), aber ich wollte halt nur sagen, dass ich mir das gut vorstellen kann, dass die für dieses Koch-studio die Kamera-Effekte verwendet haben...


----------



## meta_grafix (28. Juli 2004)

Ich habe aber immer noch keine Ahnung wie der Bewegungseffekt aussieht, hab nur das zweite Buch von Jamie.


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (28. Juli 2004)

schau dir die Sendung am Wochenende an. Die läuft immer Samstags Morgens so gegen 10-12 und noch an anderen Tagen, aber da kucke ich nicht zu. Den Effekt bauen sie jedes mal ein wenn sie zeigen, dass der irgendwo hin fährt oder was macht, was nichts mit Kochen zu tun hat.


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (23. August 2004)

So, da es offensichtlich zu schwer war zu erklären was ich meine, kann ich es euch jetzt zeigen.
Auf der Seite http://service.gmx.net/mc/XqJdR9WRdK5uCCe7qNpA9GOkccUTMD
liegen 2 Videos. Diese sind kein Stream, daher bitte zuerst downloaden, dann Abspielen. Kodiert mit Windows Media 9.

Ich denke damit wird klar, was ich meine. Die Farben könnte ich eventuell auch selber so hinbekommen, aber wie verfremdet man so die Bewegungen?
PS: das Original läuft jeden Samstag auf RTL2 10:30-12:00.

Danke für eure Anregungen!


----------



## meta_grafix (23. August 2004)

So,

ich konnte im ersten Teil einige Timeramps entdecken. Geschickte Schnitte und mit Bewegungsunschärfe belegte Wackler, ggf. auch etwas beschleunigt oder verlangsamt, in beiden Teilen. Vielleicht ist da auch etwas Footage gezoomt worden um die Wackler nachträglich einbauen zu können (die alten Tricks  ). Auf jeden Fall wurde alles in der Postproduction realisiert.

Bye


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (25. August 2004)

Danke für die Analyse!

und jetzt noch mal für doofis wie man das realisiert. Mit Premiere oder meinetwegen mit AE. Wenn AE, dann bitte ganz ausführlich, weil nix wissen wie AE benutzen (OK ein bisschen, aber reicht nicht für aufwendige Sachen).

Das Footage zoomen mit Premiere brauchst du mir nicht erklären. Das kriege ich hin. 
-Bewegungsschärfe?
-Belegte Wackler?
-es sieht zum Teil aus, als ob da zwischendurch immer wieder frames fehlen? Zumindest nach meiner Auffassung kann man so Ruckler einbauen. Aber das ist doch Schweinearbeit! Kann man das anders realisieren?

zu den Farben: haben die hier einen Ton übersteuert? Oder gibt es da andere Techniken für soche Verfremdungen?


----------

